# [make]No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo (solv)

## carlos plaza

Un cordial saludo a todos los amigos de este gran foro

Bueno el caso es que cuando hice la ultima actualización virtualbox me dio el siguiente error

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.36::gentoo

 * vbox-kernel-module-src-5.1.36.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...      [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

 * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.36::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in 

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                          ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called pkg_setup

 *   virtualbox-modules-5.1.36.ebuild, line  35:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                   linux-mod.eclass, line 586:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 921:  Called check_extra_config

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 731:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 296:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.36::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.36::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.36/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.36/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.36/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.36/work'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.36, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.36/temp/build.log'

```

me pongo a revisar haber el link del kernel y todo bien 

```
 ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 feb 20 17:48 /usr/src/linux -> linux-4.9.76-gentoo-r1
```

entonces quise ver los modulos del kernel y sorpresa  :Shocked: 

```
make menuconfig

make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo 'menuconfig'.  Alto.
```

revisando el foro consigo un caso similar https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-613610-start-0.html pero no consigo el archivo .config.gz  como lo recomienda el amigo Yoshi Assim. No quiero estropear la configuración que tiene el kernel y tampoco volver a tener que configurar todo. Algun consejo adicional.  :Question: 

De antemano gracias.

----------

## Stolz

El problema es que el kernel que tienes en /usr/src/linux-4.9.76-gentoo-r1 no tiene ninguna configuración. Seguramente sea porque nunca configuraste dicho kernel tras su instalación. La solución es fácil, asegúrate de que /usr/src/linux apunta a un kernel con archivo de configuracion (.config). Sigue las instrucciones del Wiki para configurar el kernel: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Configuration

Si usas Genkernel puedes obtener una copia de las configuraciones de kernel usadas anteriormente de /etc/kernels/ (copia la que te interesa a /usr/src/linux/.config).

Otra opción es si en tu actual kernel activaste las opciones `CONFIG_IKCONFIG` y `CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC`, entonces puedes extraer su configuración con los comandos

```
modprobe configs

zcat /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## quilosaq

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> me pongo a revisar haber el link del kernel y todo bien 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Aunque no tengas un Makefile válido , quizá tengas un archivo de configuración en /usr/src/linux.

```
ls /usr/src/linux-4.9.76-gentoo-r1/.config
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Stolz y tambien quilosaq

Solución de la wiki-gentoo 

```
eselect kernel list y eselect kernel set
```

  :Razz:   Compile el kernel y termine toda la actualización.  :Wink: 

----------

